# Killer Blues lick for starting a solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New Killer Blues Lick for Starting a Solo. Stole this lick from Kirk Fletcher!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice. 10Q very much.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That new guitar is gorgeous.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> That new guitar is gorgeous.


<--- I approve!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> That new guitar is gorgeous.


+1

Another great lick Robert, thanks again for sharing with us


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

Great job Robert. I subscribed to your channel and can't wait to watch and learn some more!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Robert, your licks and tips are most helpful and Subscribed.


----------

